# Yes, I'm Still Alive



## grandpawrichard (Aug 6, 2016)

And Doing Fine! 


















Dick


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 6, 2016)

Sweet captures Dick!  Beautiful bird!


----------



## carver (Aug 6, 2016)

Very nice Richard


----------



## rip18 (Aug 9, 2016)

Looks like you are not only still alive, but still know how to mush a shutter button!  Good ones!


----------



## #4s (Aug 10, 2016)

Tack sharp.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 10, 2016)

Glad to see you're still kickin and a clickin 


Really nice shot Dick


----------



## BERN (Aug 11, 2016)

nice ones!


----------

